# Mark all topics read button



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

This doesn't seem to be working for me just goes back to the page before with the flags next to all the posts


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I've had this happen as well in the last few days. In fact sometimes it seems to re-instate all the unread flags in all groups (after I've done the mark all as read) :?

Moley


----------

